# Question about farmlands in Australia



## Boss89

Hello, I am a new italian user in this Forum.

I want to get info about farmlands in Australia.
In particular I am interested to know the price per hectare (ha) or per acro.
I thank those who provide as much comprehensive info about it.

Greetings to all.


----------



## dan

i guess the quality of farm land probably varies a lot more in australia than it does in italy. but it could be anywhere from $1,000/ha up to $30,000/ha.

what would you like to do with your farmland and what sort of climate do you want? grow rice or grow beef cattle? green hills with high rainfall or semi-arid scrub plains?

also note that the price of farmland in australia does not always include a water/irrigation license. these are often traded separately and in many areas of australia there is not enough rainfall to sustain farmland without irrigation. heck, in many areas of australia there is not enough water (at all!) to sustain farming.


----------



## Boss89

Thank you for your reply.
What land is needed for the cultivation of cotton and sugar cane?
Are money contributions planned for the beginning of farming?
I also ask more infos about water / irrigation license.


----------



## dan

you'd be best off speaking to a rural consultant mate

try here

Elders.com.au - Leading Australian Agribusiness


----------



## Boss89

What service offers Elders?
Is it a private corporation or a pubblic service?
Because from website i can't find if it's a private corporation or not, so to understand if i can have an objective consulence.
thanks


----------



## pencilpusher

Got some great info on the link...
Interests in farmlands and the legal aspects of it.

thanks mate


----------



## donginellow

Boss, dan has given you sound advice in going to Elders. They are represented throughout Oz and are trusted stock and station agents. Google it. Some arid areas of Oz aren't worth much more than a dollar an acre when it's dry but are worth a small fortune when it's wet. Some parts are under water when others are parched at the very same time; it's a big place and a lot can be happening thousands of kilometres apart at the same time. Both cotton and sugarcane are grown in relatively fertile areas so bring deep pockets if you're planning on buying.


----------



## Nick V

Landmark Australia is Elders main alternative, so they would be able to provide info as well.

cheers


----------

